

Hello Haskell, Goodbye Lisp (2009) - juliangamble
http://newartisans.com/2009/03/hello-haskell-goodbye-lisp/

======
grn
I'm not a Lisp nor Haskell programmer though I plan to learn both. The article
was quite interesting especially the part about macros. How much does lazy
evaluation decrease the need for macros?

~~~
audreyt
Flow-control macros often become plain functions in Haskell, thanks to a
combination of lazy evaluation and monadic syntax. `while`, `for`, `or` etc
are all just regular functions.

That said, macros are still useful for embedding foreign language snippets as
literals (e.g. XML). GHC's TemplateHaskell extension takes care of that use
case; it also provides quasi-quotation facilities that turns Haskell snippets
into syntax tree literals for heavy-duty metaprogramming.

